# Spouse visa and claiming carer's allowance



## Artika (Jan 12, 2015)

hello,

I am wanting to call my husband over from Pakistan, I am claiming carers allowance, which means I am exempt from the financial requirements, however I wanted to know if I was able to still apply for income support and housing benefits when making the claim... I also wanted to know if I would have to show how long I have been working for as a carer for, like for a normal person earning at a min of 18,600, they would have to show that they have been working for about 6 months I think.. would I have to do that showing that I have been a carer for such and such time??
I would appreciate it if someone could reply to me asap.. thank u


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are applying under adequate maintenance you need to show that you have £113.70 left over each week after paying rent/mortgage and council tax.


----------



## Artika (Jan 12, 2015)

what do u mean by adequate maintenance.. ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You are not exempt from the financial requirement. You are meeting it through adequate maintenance. 

Read section 3.6 of FM 1.7. 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...exFM_Section_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf


----------



## Artika (Jan 12, 2015)

ok let me ust have a wiz thru it and I will ask more qestions in a bit. don't go away... I need help!! thanks


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Use correct spelling.


----------



## Artika (Jan 12, 2015)

will I have I show that I have been a carer for up to 6 months or can I apply when from the start of me receiving of cares allowance?

if I am receiving carers allowance.. would I still be able to work part time.

I need an answer please??


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Your spelling has a lot to do with forum rules. No text speak allowed. 

Yes you can work but you know the earning limit with carers allowance? You need to have more than the earning limit per week to be eligible to sponsor.


----------



## Artika (Jan 12, 2015)

oh ok sorry I didn't know that was a rule? I don't understand why it makes a difference though I hope full stops and capital letters aren't included, but never mind. 
ok thanks for your reply.

but you haven't answered one important question for me... if I am applying under adequate maintenance (which basically means receiving carers allowance) then I just need to show that I have £113.70 left over each week after rent and any other expenses.
which I have.. but I have only been getting carers allowance for 3 months, can I apply now for the spouse visa, or would I have to wait until 6 months of receiving it? that is my main question. 
thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can apply now.


----------



## Artika (Jan 12, 2015)

oh ok thank you, you've all been a big help,


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Joppa.. Just Wants To Know My Wifes Income Support Rate;

Carer Allowance : £61.35 (Every week)
Income Support : £89.00 (Every 2 week)
Child Tax : £114.05 (Every week)
Child Benefit : £33.00 (Every week)

Council Tax : £56.00
Rent Including Water : £8.00
Gas/Electric : £25.00

Can We Start For Visa Or Not I Need You Help Pls... Thnks...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Is your Council Tax monthly? Rent weekly? Gas/Electric weekly?

How many children?


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry I Forgot To Text Them;

Council Tax (a year)
Rent Including Water ( Every Week)
Gas/Elect (Every Week)

Im a Turkish Citizen Shes Got Two Children Also They English Citizen But They Not My Children


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So you earn £252.90 a week
Your council tax and rent per week is £9.07
Difference: £243.83
With two children you need 113.70 + 66.33 + 66.33 + 17.45 = £263.81
So you are £19.98 per week short of meeting the maintenance requirement.


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

So You Mean Like We Need To Show £19.98 Per Week Or We Need To Add Up
Or What You Can Offer For Us What We Can Do For Close This


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No one can offer you anything. You do not meet the requirements. You need to get a job obviously to make up the shortfall.


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

I Got Some Saving In My Bank Like £2000 Can We Not To Make Up The Shortfall


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

bkml said:


> I Got Some Saving In My Bank Like £2000 Can We Not To Make Up The Shortfall


 £2000 wouldnt be enough to cover the shortfall.


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

How Much Do I Need To Show For


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

Im Sorry I Wrote Wrong My Wife Said : Gas/Elect £20.00 (Every Month)

Carer Allowance : £61.35 (Every week)
Income Support : £89.00 (Every 2 week)
Child Tax : £114.05 (Every week)
Child Benefit : £33.00 (Every week)

Council Tax : £56.00 (Every Year)
Rent Including Water : £8.00 (Every Week)
Gas/Electric : £20.00 : (Every Month)

Can You Calculate Again Pls..


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

If you are unable to add and subtract you will have difficulty in the UK.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Explaining the requirements to you is one thing asking us to do your math is just lazy & cheeky.


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

I Dont Understand How To Calculate About This Visa Things @Joppa Asked Me Details And Calculated Before This Why I Did Text Again Because I Did Text Wrong..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I will tell you how to do it and you can do it yourself:

1) First, work out your weekly income.

2) Then work out your weekly rent and council tax.

3) Subtract the second from the first.

4) In order to meet the maintenance requirement, add up the following:
£113.70 per week for a couple
£66.33 per child living with you
£17.45 family premium.

5) The amount under 3) must be equal to or more than the total under 4).


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks For Everything  @Joppa 
Which Form We Gona Fill With Hand And Which Form We Gona Print


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Online form at https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/, selecting the option Settlement > Settlement > Spouse, and print out and complete by hand Appendix 2 at https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270484/VAF4A-Appendix2.pdf, completing part 4, Maintenance for those exempt from the financial requirement.


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

hi @Joppa i Want to ask you somethng we calculated about carer allowance and other benefits -£12.97 we need more we need part time job and we did think my wifes bro living alone also he working can she work in his house for part time job just for claining..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Be careful. There is income limit and if she exceeds it, her benefits will be reduced so she will be no better off. She should speak to her benefit advisor as the amount she can earn varies.


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

do you know how much shes need to earn minumum limit from part time job a week 
for example can they not decide about this income for example her bro can give her £100.00 a week or less than £100.00 or goverment decide about this


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Depends on personal circumstance. She should go to a benefit advisor at the council and ask. 
Third-party support isn't allowed so money her brother gives won't count towards meeting maintenance requirement.


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi @Joppa i want to ask you somethng:
how long my wife shes need to work in part time job for start visa and shes got some debt to credit union like £700.00 she paying with Child Benefit this credit union debt this can be problem for visa or not


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Debt doesn't matter.
She can submit a payslip as soon as she gets it. No minimum period.


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

@Joppa thank you so so much  some people talkin different i think they dnt want me to get visa  my wife shes dont understand about computer shes telling me im telling you  if i learn news i can text you again thnk you very much


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi @Joppa Just Want To Learn About Spouse Visa And Claiming Carer's Allowance 
Carer Allowance : £62.10
Income Support : £65.58
Child Tax : £117.00
Child Benefit : £33.00
Council Tax : £56.00 (A Year)
Rent Including : £8.00 (Weekly)
We Got 2 Kids
I Think This Will Not Be Enough But My Wife She Gona Start Part Time Job From Her Friends House For Cleaning But Shes Gona Give Her Monthly £160.00 This Time Its Gona Be Enough Or Not


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

I Forgot 
Gas/Elect 
£16.75


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

bkml said:


> I Forgot
> Gas/Elect
> £16.75


You were given *all *the information as to how to work out your income, your outgoings and what is left to fulfill the spouse visa back in February. Nothing has changed.

Do the sums yourself.


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

i mean my wife shes gona start job for cleaning her friends house she gona give her £40.00 a week+month £160.00 i asked immigration lawyer sed me, she needs to work 6 months if her friends pay my wifes surance we can start visa after 6 months, if my wife register self-employed my wife have to pay surance and after 1 year we can start visa its true or not?
for part time job is got minimum limit or not? I asked @Joppa before said me no minimum period this why my head different
im sorry my english not too good  if i have mistake sorry


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No minimum employment period. Generally you submit 6-month worth of payslips, or any shorter period you have been in work.


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

my wife she will be here after school finish if she start this job 1 week between till she come here 1 month will go,she will stay here 1 month can we start visa or not, or if its better to start job now and wait 6 months


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Longer employment period is better.


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

you mean if we wait 6 months its better
thank you very much @Joppa


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi @Joppa : Im in carer allowance 2 years now how many pay slips i need to show for visa . im gona start job next week £100.00 per week,we calculated all benefits and job money all together ;
Job Money : £100.00 (per week
Chil Tax Credit : £115.00 (per week
Carer Allowance : £62.00 (per week
Income Support : £60.00 (2 weeks between
Child Benefits : £33.00 (per week
Council Tax : £56.00 (a year
Rent ; £8.00 (per week
Gas and Electric : £20.00 (per week
all gona be enough or not for start visa.. thnks..


----------



## Adelealg (Mar 1, 2015)

I am very happy my husband got his spouse visa the first time we applied
I'm on DLA and working part time
Good luck everyone :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi @Nyclon can u explain me my message can we start visa or not also how many pay slips better to show 1,2,3,4,5,6 months


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need at least 1 pay slip. You need to show that you have:

£114.85 per couple/per week
£ 66.90 per child/per week
£ 17.45 family premium/per week

left over after paying rent and council tax.


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

@Nyclon We Calculated all outcome £266.00 All our income £400.00 per week this gona be enough for start visa


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

Hiya can u answer £400.00 enough for start visa per week 
All our outcome 
Child+Couple+Family Premium+Gas+Electric+Rent+Council Tax : £266.00
£134.00 gona be enough for us or not?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You only need to deduct rent or mortgage and council tax from your income.


----------



## bkml (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry @Joppa my head been different  all our outcome with rent+council tax+electric+gas 
£299.00 so when i start work all our income will be £370.00 its ok for start visa also if i get working tax credit my earn will be up so will this be ok for to start visa


----------



## nasima789 (Sep 28, 2015)

hi joba wanted to ask do you just add the family premium
rate once


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, just one £17.45 for any number of children.


----------



## nasima789 (Sep 28, 2015)

can you please tell me how you work out your carers allowance


----------



## nasima789 (Sep 28, 2015)

so its 66 times each child and 17 pound for say 3 children


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What do you mean? The amount you get, according to the award letter and confirmed by bank statement, is the amount you can put forward as part of your income.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

£66.90 per child and one lot of £17.45.


----------



## nasima789 (Sep 28, 2015)

ok thank you thats what i wanted to know....


----------



## nasima789 (Sep 28, 2015)

hello Joppa im sorry for asking u this again can u please show me a work out lf how u do the carers allowance and what the couple rate and how its been worked out...please ...i just find carer allowance a little confusing..


----------

